# Immigration Information



## starnexus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have decided to stay here in Mexico but I need some information on immigration. I would like to get a FM2 visa. I read if you have a university degree plus post graduate work you are considered a 'professional' and can get the VISA. But I'm not sure can someone point me in the right direction of some good websites or offer good advice for immigrating to Mexico?

Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

starnexus said:


> I have decided to stay here in Mexico but I need some information on immigration. I would like to get a FM2 visa. I read if you have a university degree plus post graduate work you are considered a 'professional' and can get the VISA. But I'm not sure can someone point me in the right direction of some good websites or offer good advice for immigrating to Mexico?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know what sort of VISA you have in mind. There is one that allows you to work if you can find a job, not an easy thing to do, and there is another that allows you to live here legally if you can prove a regular monthly income of around $1300 US from sources such as a pension or investments.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the page of the 2010 (current) law:
www.dof.gob.mx/nota_detalle.php?codigo=5129775&fecha=29/01/2010
There is/was a category for "professional" 

Well.... as I have been reading that page and posting here in the forum this very night, it has disappeared from the gob.mx site at about 9:30 pm. It was there all day... I know because I was reading it over and over.
Could it be that the new regulations have been implemented and they have removed the old???
One can hope.

Here is the new law that we are waiting for that was supposed to take effect last November:
http://dof.gob.mx/nota_detalle.php?codigo=5190774&fecha=25/05/2011

It no longer has a category for "profesional" but states that those that held the status of "profesional" previously will now be under the "residente-temporal" status.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Here is the page of the 2010 (current) law:
> www.dof.gob.mx/nota_detalle.php?codigo=5129775&fecha=29/01/2010
> There is/was a category for "professional"
> 
> ...


Do you remember if this "profesional" category gave you "an FM2 visa . . . if you had a university degree plus post graduate work . . . ", as was posted above by starnexus? It seems like there must be more to it than just the requirement of holding a graduate degree. If that were the case, I would be eligible for this visa as I hold two MAs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you remember if this "profesional" category gave you "an FM2 visa . . . if you had a university degree plus post graduate work . . . ", as was posted above by starnexus? It seems like there must be more to it than just the requirement of holding a graduate degree. If that were the case, I would be eligible for this visa as I hold two MAs.


I don't think the degree by itself entitles you to any particular status of visa. It is only if you have a degree and are working in that capacity that you can qualify for a visa on that basis. I currently have an inmigrante visa (formerly FM2) with caracteristica "Técnico". Before that I was here on an FM3 with a similar status. In both cases, I had to establish that I was working as a technical advisor.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is no special category for a person with a degree. 
The FM2 or FM3 designations are obsolete, and have been for over a year.
Currently, there are 'inmigrante' and 'no inmigrante' visas, but they'll be merged into the new "Tarjeta de Residencia" visas, either temporary or permanent, any moment now.
Keep watching those INM websites, as they will be changing; perhaps as we speak.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate to say it rvgringo, but the 2010 current law (hopefully changing as we speak) uses the terms FM2 and FM3 throughout the document interchangeably with "inmigrante" and "no-inmigrante", so I don't think we can use the word "obsolete" yet. Once the new law takes effect, we can start to say obsolete and, yes, the two categories will indeed merge in the new law.

Here is what the current law says about the category "profesional - inmigrante"

The key point is:
c) Carta oferta de trabajo
You must have a job offer letter. One can't simply claim to be "professional" and be eligible - you have to have an offer from a company or the government.


2.24 Calidad Inmigrante, característica Profesional
Aplicable al extranjero que pretende ingresar a territorio nacional con el propósito de radicarse en él o ya se encuentra en el mismo, y que ejercerá una profesión.

Requisitos 
a) Copia del pasaporte o documento de identidad y viaje, válidos para México.
b) Carta dirigida al INM, en español y firmada por el interesado, en la que solicite la calidad de Inmigrante y característica de Profesional y exprese su propósito de radicarse en México en tanto adquiera la calidad de Inmigrado. En caso de que el extranjero pretenda ejercer en forma independiente, deberá manifestar bajo protesta de decir verdad, la actividad y el lugar donde pretenda desarrollarse o bien,
c) Carta oferta de trabajo, dirigida al INM por la institución pública o privada nacional o extranjera que pretenda utilizar los servicios del Profesional, manifestando la naturaleza del proyecto o actividad en que intervendrá; la remuneración que recibirá, y el domicilio donde laborará.
d) Título Profesional y, en su caso, la cédula Profesional expedida según lo dispuesto por la Ley Reglamentaria del Artí**** 5o. Constitucional relativo al ejercicio de profesiones en el Distrito Federal.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It only applies if you will be actively working in your profession with the permission of INM. 
You could be a retired MD but still only qualify as a no-inmigrante.
None of the new visa documents use the old FM designations. Take a look.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Please note: I didn't say the new one did - I said the current one does. 
I have been reading them both all day yesterday and today and I assure you that the current one uses FM repeatedly along with using "(no-)inmigrante". Not that it matters at all.

The new, as of yet unimplemented one, does finally drop that terminology.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not talking about the online laws, etc. I refer to the actual INM visa document; the plastic card that you must carry. Ask someone to show you theirs. Please! You will not find any FM designation.
I must be losing my ability to explain simple things in simple English; unless you have an inherent need to remain puzzled. I'm trying to help you, but you tend to resist, so maybe I should quit.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I'm not talking about the online laws, etc. I refer to the actual INM visa document; the plastic card that you must carry. Ask someone to show you theirs. Please! You will not find any FM designation.
> I must be losing my ability to explain simple things in simple English; unless you have an inherent need to remain puzzled. I'm trying to help you, but you tend to resist, so maybe I should quit.


Where on the FM3 is the wording "FM3"?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Time Out!*

The point of this Forum is to give out information. It is not meant to be a p****ing contest. 

In this case, it is possible that you are both correct in as far as your knowledge, it may just be terminology which is mixing it up. 

It is up to the reader to work thru his/her problems.

Let's remember why we are here, it is to help - it is not to be "right".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The green FM3 booklet doesn't exist any more. They've all been replaced by the new plastic card. It doesn't say FM anything. Mine says "INMIGRANTE" in big letters; then, Calidad Inmigrante, Caracteristica Rentista.
Don't eat yellow snow!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't find the "¡No coma la nieve amarilla!" either.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

OK everyone let's stop this mess right here and now. There's enough confusion regarding immigration without us getting into a he said/ she said match.

The immigration information on line is, for the most part, at least a year and a half old. There have been significant changes to the law that were supposed to start last November or so. They're not here yet. 

The use of the FM2 and FM3 classes is a throw back to the law as it's written on line but not to the forms that are currently issued.

My little card says No Inmigrante and no place does it make any mention of FM anything.

Let's stop trying to over think the INM and just wait until they get their collective acts together and publish the rules for the new laws. Then we can take the time to tear them apart and try to put them back together again.

In my opinion we should stop making comment on IMN until they publish. We've got enough information (both correct and incorrect) already on this site. And don't forget that Rolly has his postings also.

Enough is enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The green FM3 booklet doesn't exist any more. They've all been replaced by the new plastic card. It doesn't say FM anything. Mine says "INMIGRANTE" in big letters; then, Calidad Inmigrante, Caracteristica Rentista.


Mine says *NO INMIGRANTE. Below it states my nationality, DOB, CURP, Sex, Calidad (No Inmigrante), Característica (Visitante) and Modalidad (Técnico o Científico Lucrativa).*


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, I think that you are both right. The cards do not reference FM but the online discussion does. When we went to immigration to get the no immigrate, the person checking the package asked us to verify that what we wanted were FM3s. When I went to Aduana to extend my premise, they looked at no immigrate on my visa and then insisted that I use FM3 on the form as my visa type. Oh well, bring on the new system!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, conklinwh and pappabee. You are both absolutely right. 

I have never seen a visa card since I don't have one and I don't personally know any other expats here to have seen theirs. I just had spent the last 2 days reading both laws online and was surprised to see the FM terms used repeatedly in the 2010 one, that's all. 
Thankfully, the whole mess is going away soon!

I apologize for escalating a p#$&%ng contest and, in effect, hijacking this thread.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Papabee says"
The use of the FM2 and FM3 classes is a throw back to the law as it's written on line but not to the forms that are currently issued.

I was just issued an FMM and it clearly asks:

Visa para canje por FM3 or
Visa para canje por FM2


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Papabee says"
> The use of the FM2 and FM3 classes is a throw back to the law as it's written on line but not to the forms that are currently issued.
> 
> I was just issued an FMM and it clearly asks:
> ...


Well, that's confusing.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Papabee says"
> The use of the FM2 and FM3 classes is a throw back to the law as it's written on line but not to the forms that are currently issued.
> 
> I was just issued an FMM and it clearly asks:
> ...


Since the basic FMM has not changed (it's still a simple 180 day visitor permit and is not a visa) maybe they are still using the old forms. The new visas have no mention of FM anything.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Papabee says"
> The use of the FM2 and FM3 classes is a throw back to the law as it's written on line but not to the forms that are currently issued.
> 
> I was just issued an FMM and it clearly asks:
> ...


And, no doubt, not a member of this forum.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Two days ago I submitted documentation to register my Mexican company as employing foreigners. The same day the registration was accepted and complete, I submitted the documents for my visa, commonly known as a FM3, but this time (second visa), registered with my company as opposed to the company I worked with in 2010. Even though the visa does not include the "FM3" designation, it is almost universally referred to as a FM3 by most government agencies, many companies and banks. The terminology is still widely used regardless of the fact that FM3 is not on the visa.
That being said, a FMM, received by tourists, is valid for a 180 day period and is all that is required for visiting Mexico.


----------

